# Renovo Vinyl Roof Proofer



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

*The Product:* Vinyl Soft Top Proofer

*Price Point:* 500ml RRP £9.99

*Tested on:* Honda S2000 Model year 2004 'original' Vinyl roof.

*Manufacturers 'Blurb':*

Use to protect and condition your convertible car against stains and oxidation, the formulation also contains UV inhibitor to help prevent colour fade for the roof.

Prolongs the life of the vinyl soft top, and therefore the value of the car, by preventing the accumulation of grime and keeping the original showroom finish.

*Instructions:*

_Please note:_ This product is not suitable for use on fabric soft-tops.

Vinyl Ultra Proofer is best applied to your convertible top out of direct sunlight to ensure that it doesn't dry too quickly.

Shake bottle thoroughly.

Pour Vinyl Ultra Proofer into a suitable container/bowl.

Start application in the centre of the soft-top and work out towards the edges with a clean 5cm/2inch paintbrush using even strokes across the whole soft-top. If preferred the Proofer can simply be rubbed into the soft-top using a sponge.

Wipe excess drips from paintwork, trims and glass with a damp cloth.

Allow the top to dry completely before exposing it to wet weather.

Drying time will vary according to atmospheric temperature but it can be as little as half an hour to a few hours.

Wash out brush/sponge in warm soapy water.

The soft-top is now water and stain repellent, will resist the growth of mould/mildew and is protected from harmful Ultra Violet rays.

We recommend to ensure best possible weatherproof protection that Vinyl

Ultra Proofer is applied every six months.

*Packaging:* 500ml sturdy looking bottle with clear and high quality printed label with clear usage instructions.

*Product & Fragrance:* Very watery product, clear in colour with no apparant fragrance.

*Cleaning Power:* N/A it's a Proofing product.

*Ease of use:* Very easy to apply. I applied it with a sponge working it into the vinyl to ensure an even coverage and left to dry. Can't get much easier than that :thumb:

This was applied directly after cleaning with Renovo Vinyl Soft Top Cleaner. I ensured the roof was completely dry before starting.

I cut a new sponge tyre applicator in half and started applying the product as directed :-










































Due to the rain around I decided to aid the drying process with my hot air blower :thumb:


































*Finish:* Left a nice looking sheen. Almost showing you where you'd applied the product.










































Then today of course we have no rain :wall:, so I sprayed with a water bottle
to see what the beading would be like .


































I can't decide whether they are good or not , I've not had any product 'bead' nice round beads ever on my roof but has got to be the best so far :lol:

*Durability:* We'll see on this one. Manufacturer claims application is only required every 6months.

*Value:* Very impressive on this one because I think I used hardly any from the bottle. So the 500ml bottle will last years.

*Conclusions:* It's a very good product in my view. Left a great subtle finish which I like, was very easy to use and hopefully will last the cause. I would say that it could be offered in a smaller container say 250ml for the same price and I wouldn't have felt short changed, you use so little that a large container is a bit of a waste. So great value for money :thumb:

Maybe another thought would be to supply it in a sprayable bottle rather than a pouring container. Would make not having to pour it into a separate container.

USER OVERALL RATING: 98%

Many thanks goes to Matt @ i4detaling for supplying the product for the test, it can be found here :-

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Renovo_Vinyl_Ultra_Proofer_1.html


----------

